# App development using j2me or android?



## speedyguy (Jun 21, 2011)

Please advice considering all aspects. Im beginner to both. WIll have 2 learn n work on it. Options are j2me, android or bada. Im not considering bada. But which one should i work on considering market perspective aswell as my learning speed and comfortability.

I know java programming and j2ee.... javascript, jsp, perl, php etc....

Thanks in advance.

Enjoy~!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 21, 2011)

Android any day...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 23, 2011)

is it true that j2me is now getting extinct? android with a better future. and i know java and j2ee (jsp, javascript,html,xml,perl,php..) so would i be able to learn android without any coaching...i mean is it possible? or j2me is more easy 2 learn for me?

Enjoy~!


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jun 23, 2011)

I had the same profile as yours..did J2ME a while back(just to be complete in java ) and I must say compared to the modern day smartphone applications J2ME is indeed very dated. 
Android anyday


----------



## Garbage (Jun 24, 2011)

speedyguy said:


> is it true that j2me is now getting extinct?


Yes!



speedyguy said:


> android with a better future. and i know java and j2ee (jsp, javascript,html,xml,perl,php..) so would i be able to learn android without any coaching...i mean is it possible? or j2me is more easy 2 learn for me?


As both Android development and J2ME are based on Java, you should not have much problem learning any of them.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 24, 2011)

Learn android app devleopment and also learn developing apps for iOS (for which you would need a mac though).


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 26, 2011)

ok guys ur replies were of great help to me. was in need of those information. thanks a lot. have made up my mind to learn android and work over it. may soon get back with silly queries about android app development. 

ps: another help. any innovative ideas for apps. for my level?

Enjoy~!


----------



## sygeek (Jun 27, 2011)

speedyguy said:


> ps: another help. any innovative ideas for apps. for my level?
> Enjoy~!


A flasher, like each time you touch the screen, the whole color of the background (of the app) changes.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Jun 27, 2011)

Is there any specific book to start with? Also i tried to run simple hello world app in eclipse it takes too much time to run.


----------

